# Best jeans for riding



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Wrangler


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Big Star jeans are my favorite. They're pricey but they're really comfortable and are good quality.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll have to look up the brand but I know someone out there make's Jods and breeches that look like jeans for the most part. Same looking material but it has the knee grips and the velcro bottoms. So they aren't jeans but they are lol.


----------



## Sir Drake (Mar 8, 2009)

Dartanion said:


> I'll have to look up the brand but I know someone out there make's Jods and breeches that look like jeans for the most part. Same looking material but it has the knee grips and the velcro bottoms. So they aren't jeans but they are lol.


I *think* i know what you're talking about.. And if so, they're very pricey! :lol:


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

I love Cruel Girl & 20X jeans... They are great. I pretty much wore out some 20X jeans at riding practice in college.


----------



## Sir Drake (Mar 8, 2009)

Goode Rider Jean Rider Breeches - Dover Saddlery.


?


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

i had some american eagle "true boot" jeans and they ripped too. I usually just ride in whatever is comfortable. I like wranglers the best though.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

My favorite is Abercrombie and Fitch Emma jeans. They are stretch, and they are cigarette cut, so they have a narrow bottom, so they are easy to tuck into half chaps and such. But I ride in them without half chaps most of the time because they are comfy anyway.


----------



## Sir Drake (Mar 8, 2009)

I think I might have to try some wranglers... lol. Can you get them at tractor supply? or where?


----------



## hhadavis (May 3, 2008)

I like the wrangler premium patch jeans (like the low rise) but I recently bought a pair of the new wrangler Q-baby's and love them...very comfortable and my grandma even bought a pair for herself...


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a pair of jeans from Old Navy that I ride in, and they are SO comfy!! I am not sure what brand they are though.. i forgot.


----------



## Sir Drake (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah I have a pair from Old Navy that are very comfy.. I think they're the Diva ones...

WELL, I just went up to Tractor Supply and got two pairs of 515 Levis :]


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

i ride in pretty much any hollister or abercrombie jean.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

i love my gap jeans. i have had them for 5 years and they are all worn in and soft. i have noticed the ankles are fraying a little but i will be hard pressed to throw them out anytime soon.


----------

